# Breaker safety



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

First off, why are there so many breakers that need to be turning off?

If it's just turning off the lights, why is there a concern when turning them back on?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> First off, why are there so many breakers that need to be turning off?
> 
> If it's just turning off the lights, why is there a concern when turning them back on?


It is an older retail store and not enough planning was done way back then. The store has been added on to and they have a need to keep circuits on so that data can be transmitted and received through the night. There are 23 panels involved and a handful of people with radios at different levels. There are no contactors for the indoor lighting. I have ideas about what they need but for now they are going in on off time and trying to locate what each breaker feeds. I would just like to be able to have something to show them that that is not a safe way to do it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> It is an older retail store and not enough planning was done way back then. The store has been added on to and they have a need to keep circuits on so that data can be transmitted and received through the night. There are 23 panels involved and a handful of people with radios at different levels. There are no contactors for the indoor lighting. I have ideas about what they need but for now they are going in on off time and trying to locate what each breaker feeds. I would just like to be able to have something to show them that that is not a safe way to do it.


OK, I'm baffled. They're turning breakers off just to see what they fed? Turn breaker off, and everyone run around trying to find what doesn't work.

If so, why the concern when they're turned back on?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, I'm baffled. They're turning breakers off just to see what they fed? Turn breaker off, and everyone run around trying to find what doesn't work.
> 
> If so, why the concern when they're turned back on?


As bad as it sounds, that IS what they are doing. As cash registers, and other things were added the electricians(and they were licensed) apparently did not mark the breakers as to what they controlled. When the staff would be trying to turn floor lighting off they inadvertently would turn off the register outlets sometimes unknowingly. I've not been involved with the wiring, it's just that my wife was astonished that you should not look at a circuit breaker when toggeling, it so I said that I'd try to get some sort of video to show her. She says if I can come up with one she would take it to work and let others share.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> As bad as it sounds, that IS what they are doing. As cash registers, and other things were added the electricians(and they were licensed) apparently did not mark the breakers as to what they controlled. When the staff would be trying to turn floor lighting off they inadvertently would turn off the register outlets sometimes unknowingly. I've not been involved with the wiring, it's just that my wife was astonished that you should not look at a circuit breaker when toggeling, it so I said that I'd try to get some sort of video to show her. She says if I can come up with one she would take it to work and let others share.


So how is turning a breaker off (on a functioning circuit), then back on going to 'blow up' the breaker?

I could see safety issues by not knowing what you turn off, as well as suddenly stopping then restarting machinery, but I don't see the danger of turning the breaker back on.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So how is turning a breaker off (on a functioning circuit), then back on going to 'blow up' the breaker?
> 
> I could see safety issues by not knowing what you turn off, as well as suddenly stopping then restarting machinery, but I don't see the danger of turning the breaker back on.


It may, or not blow up, but it is never safe to be in front of a circuit breaker or a disconnect when turning it off or on. Surely you have heard that.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> It may, or not blow up, but it is never safe to be in front of a circuit breaker or a disconnect when turning it off or on. Surely you have heard that.


Do you know the "Electricians left hand rule" For turning on and off disconnects?

Turning on and off circuit breakers will wear them out eventually.

There are circuit breakers that are rated to be used as a switch.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

John said:


> Do you know the "Electrician's left hand rule" For turning on and off disconnects?
> 
> Turning on and off circuit breakers will wear them out eventually.
> 
> There are circuit breakers that are rated to be used as a switch.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about. Do you have a video?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about. Do you have a video?


Nope

Search "Electrical safety for production workers video"


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

That used to be the most common reason for FPE breakers burning up (using them as a switch)

Then as time passed everything FPE made burned up..

They should just install switches by the panel.. or lighting relays on the circuits.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So how is turning a breaker off (on a functioning circuit), then back on going to 'blow up' the breaker?
> 
> I could see safety issues by not knowing what you turn off, as well as suddenly stopping then restarting machinery, but I don't see the danger of turning the breaker back on.



Using a circuit breaker in the same manner as a toggle switch isn't good practice. Circuit breakers serve a purpose... so wouldn't "overusing" them cause them to possibly malfunction and not trip when it should?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> It may, or not blow up, but it is never safe to be in front of a circuit breaker or a disconnect when turning it off or on. Surely you have heard that.


 
OK... WHY would it blow up? What was done to the circuit to cause it?

I understand the safety issue when the breaker is turned on for the first time, or after the circuit has been worked on, but I don't see an issue if you're simply turning a breaker off to identify the load on it, then turning it back on.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK... WHY would it blow up? What was done to the circuit to cause it?
> 
> I understand the safety issue when the breaker is turned on for the first time, or after the circuit has been worked on, but I don't see an issue if you're simply turning a breaker off to identify the load on it, then turning it back on.


So, you are saying that anytime you turn a breaker on, or off, you don't see any reason to turn your face to the side. Is that what you are saying? If so, we have gone to different schools and I cannot argue with you. I am sure there will be a lot of posts from those who will say what I am saying. BUT...Do you have a video?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

The major issue is that the employees are wasting a lot of time shutting down the place . Easy fix would be to install a 4 sq. with two 2pole switches each to control 4 circuits right next to the panels to make it simple to turn **** off that needs to be turned off. simple and quick.

Hint...Hint It would be a good side job for the OP. :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

John said:


> The major issue is that the employees are wasting a lot of time shutting down the place . Easy fix would be to install a 4 sq. with two 2pole switches each to control 4 circuits right next to the panels to make it simple to turn **** off that needs to be turned off. simple and quick.
> 
> Hint...Hint It would be a good side job for the OP. :whistling2:


That is true and I have talked to my wife about that possibility, but until that decision is made I was just explaining about that practice being unsafe. Thanks...Do you have a video?:whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

i


RIVETER said:


> So, you are saying that anytime you turn a breaker on, or off, you don't see any reason to turn your face to the side. Is that what you are saying? If so, we have gone to different schools and I cannot argue with you. I am sure there will be a lot of posts from those who will say what I am saying. BUT...Do you have a video?


In my 35 years I have had 4 disconnects and a few starters blow on me....lets say it's a good acquired habit to know when step to the side.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> So, you are saying that anytime you turn a breaker on, or off, you don't see any reason to turn your face to the side. Is that what you are saying? If so, we have gone to different schools and I cannot argue with you. I am sure there will be a lot of posts from those who will say what I am saying. BUT...Do you have a video?


 
What's the difference between using a circuit breaker to simply turn a circuit off and using a switch to turn a circuit off?

I could see the concern _if something was done to the circuit_. But all you did was turn it off so you could find the loads that are on the circuit. Unless you did something to the circuit, what's the big worry about? What changed while the breaker was off that is such a concern?

Do you have a special procedure you follow through with when you turn an ordinary switch on?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Empolyees should already getting this required training per OSHA.

http://www.safetyvideodirect.com/product.asp?intProdID=891


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What's the difference between using a circuit breaker to simply turn a circuit off and using a switch to turn a circuit off?
> 
> I could see the concern _if something was done to the circuit_. But all you did was turn it off so you could find the loads that are on the circuit. Unless you did something to the circuit, what's the big worry about? What changed while the breaker was off that is such a concern?
> 
> Do you have a special procedure you follow through with when you turn an ordinary switch on?


Along the way, as knowledge of the results of electrical training took place, safety issues evolved, as well. Such terms as "approved for the purpose", "not to be used as", and the like, came about as a result of experiences. If you came up to a circuit breaker in the OFF position, not knowing that it originally was turned off for a "shorted circuit" reason, and turned it on and the HI current caused the CB to rupture, you would not want to be facing it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Along the way, as knowledge of the results of electrical training took place, safety issues evolved, as well. Such terms as "approved for the purpose", "not to be used as", and the like, came about as a result of experiences. If you came up to a circuit breaker in the OFF position, not knowing that it originally was turned off for a "shorted circuit" reason, and turned it on and the HI current caused the CB to rupture, you would not want to be facing it.


I totally and understand the concept of not turning a breaker on just because it is off.

But you have already stated this is not the case.

They are turning breakers of manually. By hand. On purpose. Intentionally. Why? To find what does not have power so they can identify the load(s) and mark the panel.

Now, I will ask once again.....What has changed during that time that would cause the breaker to explode? Did someone work on part of the circuit? Did someone change a load? Install something? Remove something? Take a splice in a j-box apart and put it back together? Reroute the circuit? Change the wires? What changed? What is different? What got altered so there is a danger turning the breaker back on?

I just cannot see the danger of turning a breaker off manually and thinking you need to suit up in a 90-cal moon suit just to turn it back on.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It is my understanding that they turn them...certain ones, off every night...and lots of them, for various reasons. They know that this is not very efficient to do and they are trying to compile some sort of list of important,and, not so important, circuits to leave on or turn off. In explaining that the problem could be solved with bringing in electricians to get that done, we began talking about the aspect of standing in front of the panel while doing so. She said that they had no idea that there was a safety issue and said that she would welcome any visual information to take and show her workers. I then told her that I had a THOUSAND buddies all over the world that I could talk to and get that information. An.....nd, you are one of them. Do you have a VIDEO?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> It is my understanding that they turn them...certain ones, off every night...and lots of them, for various reasons. They know that this is not very efficient to do and they are trying to compile some sort of list of important,and, not so important, circuits to leave on or turn off. In explaining that the problem could be solved with bringing in electricians to get that done, we began talking about the aspect of standing in front of the panel while doing so. She said that they had no idea that there was a safety issue and said that she would welcome any visual information to take and show her workers. I then told her that I had a THOUSAND buddies all over the world that I could talk to and get that information. An.....nd, you are one of them. Do you have a VIDEO?


 
Suggest they install breaker locks on the things they dont want turned off at night. Mark which breakers are for the lights.Make sure the breakers are marked to be used as a switch and then they should be fine. I agree it is possible for a breaker to explode but so is getting hit by a car while walking on the sidewalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Suggest they install breaker locks on the things they dont want turned off at night. Mark which breakers are for the lights.Make sure the breakers are marked to be used as a switch and then they should be fine. I agree it is possible for a breaker to explode but so is getting hit by a car while walking on the sidewalk


We discussed breaker locks and I'm to pick some up today. However some breakers control lights and registers. And when I am walking down the sidewalk I glance around at all of the surroundings, and am aware of traffic because THAT is all I CAN do. So when throwing circuits on or off, I at least, turn my head because that is ALL I can DO. Do YOU have a video?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> We discussed breaker locks and I'm to pick some up today. However some breakers control lights and registers. And when I am walking down the sidewalk I glance around at all of the surroundings, and am aware of traffic because THAT is all I CAN do. So when throwing circuits on or off, I at least, turn my head because that is ALL I can DO. Do YOU have a video?


 
No sorry. But I and this is just me dont have any fear shutting off breakers but I do tend to stand to the side and look away (no video required for that common sense thing to do) ever since I saw an arc flash on video. You show them one of thoose they may refuse to turn them off and you get the work!:laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> We discussed breaker locks and I'm to pick some up today. However some breakers control lights and registers. And when I am walking down the sidewalk I glance around at all of the surroundings, and am aware of traffic because THAT is all I CAN do. So when throwing circuits on or off, I at least, turn my head because that is ALL I can DO. Do YOU have a video?


Careful with locking CBs in the ON position....big liability problem.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John said:


> Careful with locking CBs in the ON position....big liability problem.


I see no liability issue at all.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

The problem with using breakers as switches is that every time you turn the breaker off the contacts get a little more pitted.. In time this will cause the breaker to overheat and start tripping.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I see no liability issue at all.


I do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Careful with locking CBs in the ON position....big liability problem.


 
Breaker locks will allow then to 'trip'. You just cannot turn them to the 'off' position.

It's done all the time with breakers supplying life-safety circuits.

As for a video, the only ones I can recall is when someone has a panel open and is working on it. I don't remember someone taking a video of turning breakers on and one blowing up with a dead-front and cover in place.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> I do.


 
Do tell.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John said:


> I do.


Breakers are not, nor intended to be, 'E-Stops'

Can I lock a panel door closed?

Can I put a locking door on an electrical room?

Can I locate the panel on a different floor from the equipment it serves? 


Would you say I am liable if I follow the exception to NEC 700.12(F)? To use that exception I am required to use a breaker lock-on device.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Breaker locks will allow then to 'trip'. You just cannot turn them to the 'off' position.
> 
> It's done all the time with breakers supplying life-safety circuits.
> 
> As for a video, the only ones I can recall is when someone has a panel open and is working on it. I don't remember someone taking a video of turning breakers on and one blowing up with a dead-front and cover in place.


Well, to be honest I was surprised that she was listening to me...she is a wife. But when she did listen it was a good conversation and I told her about ALL of my BUDDIES. I wouldn't even mind a video that was dramatized for effect.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

25 yrs in the trade I have never seen a 120v breaker blow up when turned on.
Seen a lot burn up over the years as well as burning off the buss (stablock and the push on Sq-d)

Most of the time it's disconnects and bus plugs and quite often it's due to the fuses within not being rated to interrupt the grid current.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Well, to be honest I was surprised that she was listening to me...she is a wife. But when she did listen it was a good conversation and I told her about ALL of my BUDDIES. I wouldn't even mind a video that was dramatized for effect.


 
Google it there has to be an arc flash video which would have to convince her of the possibility of injury....Well it is a wife... It should convince her:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a 3/4" or 1" branch breaker now that wasn't rated as SWD (switch duty). For that reason, no problem exists. 

It is quite ordinary for me to find breakers used as the light switches in commercial buildings, particularly retail. They often paint the ends of the handles with white-out, to note which one's are the lights. It's also normal to find something like a QO1LO on the handles of the emergency, alarm, and POS system breakers, keeping them from inadvertently getting turned off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> 25 yrs in the trade I have never seen a 120v breaker blow up when turned on........


I've seen them arc n spark pretty good. But that's because there's a bolted fault on the circuit somewhere. And then it's only because either it's the first time the breaker was energized after installation, or someone had worked on the circuit and caused the fault.

I have never heard of a breaker being turned off, then blowing up when turned back on. I must lead a sheltered life.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> 25 yrs in the trade I have never seen a 120v breaker blow up when turned on.
> Seen a lot burn up over the years as well as burning off the buss (stablock and the push on Sq-d)


I , like you, have been at this for a long time. I've seen starters blow, but not breakers. Again, like you, I have seen some "after the fact". But that shows that it could happen. We had a guy in southern Indiana that found out it could happen. It was an oil filled switch, and it killed him.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Do tell.


I do understand that a will supposedly trip when locked on.....so I will not lock on just any CB, thus limiting my liability. 


Read my sig line


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John said:


> I do understand that a will supposedly trip when locked on.....so I will not put a lock on just any CB, thus limiting my liability.
> 
> 
> Read my sig line


Drill a breaker apart. The trip mechanism will still work, no matter how hard you hold the handle on. See for yourself.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

John said:


> I do understand that a will supposedly trip when locked on.....so I will not put a lock on just any CB, thus limiting my liability.
> 
> 
> Read my sig line


I see your liability being the same with or without a lock. The NEC allows them and if you work on a building where an electrical fire happens someone is gonna blame you lock or not.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I remember once I was working on a splitter that someone had fed a 30A disconnect with 10/3 BX cable without anti-shorts I moved the cable and blew a 200A bus-plug off the duct overhead.. Again old 10,000 amp rated fuses could not clear from the City grid. I normally use minimum 250,000 rated fuses.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Best breaker poofs come when some fool has back fed the circuit from a different phase.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Drill a breaker apart. The trip mechanism will still work, no matter how hard you hold the handle on. See for yourself.


Yes I have and yes I know, but something in the back of my head is saying "don't trust it"

My quirk...:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Yes I have and yes I know, but something in the back of my head is saying "don't trust it"
> 
> My quirk...:blink:


Then apply a breaker lock to a loose breaker that's turned on. Slap it against your palm real hard and see if it trips.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

And as I sit and think about that bus plug day.. It also blew the primary fuse on the street tranny.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> And as I sit and think about that bus plug day.. It also blew the primary fuse on the street tranny.


 
So would that of been considered a "bad day"?:laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I see your liability being the same with or without a lock. The NEC allows them and if you work on a building where an electrical fire happens someone is gonna blame you lock or not.


Locking it off-no problem 
Locking it on- my quirky problem, NEC approved or not.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Some breakers are supposed to be locked on.. Security monitoring systems , Emergency lighting battery packs, and fire alarm control panels for instance..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Locking it off-no problem
> Locking it on- my quirky problem, NEC approved or not.


So what do you do when local codes require one?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So what do you do when local codes require one?


Fire alarm and emergency lighting circuits come to mind.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

John said:


> Locking it off-no problem
> Locking it on- my quirky problem, NEC approved or not.


You probably in the minority as far as locking breakers ON being a problem. I fail to see a liability issue so I ask what am I missing? Im not knocking your opinion just want to understand your line of thinking.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

i


480sparky said:


> Then apply a breaker lock to a loose breaker that's turned on. Slap it against your palm real hard and see if it trips.


I could do that a 1,000 times and it will still be my quirk.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> So would that of been considered a "bad day"?:laughing:


Yes.. My personal worst day was when I stuck my head up into a ceiling and got uncapped 600v wires in the top of my head.. Came off that latter fast.. Thud.. Same job same day . We receive a prewired meter assembly in install in the cabinet. Seems who ever wired it wired the pot. transformer backwards. When energized the meter exploded violently. Good thing the door was almost closed at the time.. I only got hit by the door swinging open.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there someone out there in the world who has a video of a circuit breaker and the proper (safe) way to turn one on or off? Please forgive me if I am hi-jacking a thread. I would just like to know.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So what do you do when local codes require one?


I do as required. I didn't say that I flatly refuse to lock them on. Locking on a CB for a cash register just because it is not one that needs to be turned off in not acceptable to me. There are other ways......


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

John said:


> I do as required. I didn't say that I flatly refuse to lock them on. Locking on a CB for a cash register just because it is not one that needs to be turned off in not acceptable to me. There are other ways......


If I plugged an IRON LUNG to the bottom outlet, would you do it for me?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Is there someone out there in the world who has a video of a circuit breaker and the proper (safe) way to turn one on or off? Please forgive me if I am hi-jacking a thread. I would just like to know.


Hmmm I am guessing the only safe way to turn on/off a breaker is to hire a lic. Electrician that is trained to do so.. :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If I plugged an IRON LUNG to the bottom outlet, would you do it for me?



Ask the guy at walmart.. They know everything electrical..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Let's keep this in perspective. We're turning on and off little branch breakers for lighting. We're not racking in and out big feeder breakers, and we're not commissioning a brand new install.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Let's keep this in perspective. We're turning on and off little branch breakers for lighting. We're not racking in and out big feeder breakers, and we're not commissioning a brand new install.


I agree. You are a MODERATOR, so you are supposed to be ...a...moderate, I suppose.  If you turn a breaker on or off do you look directly at it?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I agree. You are a MODERATOR, so you are supposed to be ...a...moderate, I suppose.  If you turn a breaker on or off do you look directly at it?


Depends on what kind of breaker it is, what sort of work was just done on the circuit, and many other factors. In the case of a lighting breaker used as a switch, I would not hesitate. 

And, no, being a moderator does not necessitate that I be a moderate. That's would probably be helpful, but I don't think I've ever been accused of being particularly moderate.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Depends on what kind of breaker it is, what sort of work was just done on the circuit, and many other factors. In the case of a lighting breaker used as a switch, I would not hesitate.
> 
> And, no, being a moderator does not necessitate that I be a moderate. That's would probably be helpful, but I don't think I've ever been accused of being particularly moderate.


Here at Ford, a person could get time off for NOT looking to the side when turning any breaker or disconnect off or on.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> If I plugged an IRON LUNG to the bottom outlet, would you do it for me?


Sure would and I would make sure that it had a shunt trip that was connected to a special button for Extreme Circumstances...like ex wifes , PO grilfriend, PO dog who hasn't been fed, etc. :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Here at Ford, a person could get time off for NOT looking to the side when turning any breaker or disconnect off or on.


Fantastic, but facilities always have special rules that must be followed.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Fantastic, but facilities always have special rules that must be followed.


Hey...MD, with you being a moderator, and all, I was wondering; if I started up a thread about a circuit breaker video...do you think it would go anywhere?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Hey...MD, with you being a moderator, and all, I was wondering; if I started up a thread about a circuit breaker video...do you think it would go anywhere?


 
I'll bet a dollar it goes to at least 67 posts without a video. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Relax it's the week-end


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Relax it's the week-end


That's the way I like it...MEDIUM.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is a start........

View attachment 2868


Maybe someone can animate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

John said:


> Here is a start........
> 
> View attachment 2868
> 
> ...


I can't see it real well...I'm looking to the side. Seriously, that is a good image. I am wondering how many posters are trying to follow the path of current.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Relax it's the week-end


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Here is a start........
> 
> View attachment 2868
> 
> ...


 
Uh............200.6(A) maybe? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> ...... I am wondering how many posters are trying to follow the path of current.


There isn't any. It's tripped. :whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There isn't any. It's tripped. :whistling2:


Hey John, could you reset it and forward it again?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Hey John, could you reset it and forward it again?


That's 480sparky's Specialty.

Is there something else unusual about the picture?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Uh............200.6(A) maybe? :laughing:


I was a 2 pole breaker.....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

John said:


> That's 480sparky's Specialty.
> 
> Is there something else unusual about the picture?


It may not be unusual to some but I usually don't "Breaker" a Neutral.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> That's 480sparky's Specialty.
> 
> Is there something else unusual about the picture?


The breaker looks like it has been opened under load.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Is there someone out there in the world who has a video of a circuit breaker and the proper (safe) way to turn one on or off? Please forgive me if I am hi-jacking a thread. I would just like to know.


 
You started the thread:whistling2:Kinda hard to highjack it!:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You started the thread:whistling2:Kinda hard to highjack it!:laughing:


Yer right...my bad.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Yes.. My personal worst day was when I stuck my head up into a ceiling and got uncapped 600v wires in the top of my head.. Came off that latter fast.. Thud.. Same job same day . We receive a prewired meter assembly in install in the cabinet. Seems who ever wired it wired the pot. transformer backwards. When energized the meter exploded violently. Good thing the door was almost closed at the time.. I only got hit by the door swinging open.


 
If all that happened to me in the same day I think I would start looking for a new career and after the 600v to the head I think it might be a preacher so I could tell everyone I know God is looking out for me!


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Is there someone out there in the world who has a video of a circuit breaker and the proper (safe) way to turn one on or off? Please forgive me if I am hi-jacking a thread. I would just like to know.


What sort of breaker are you asking about? I assume this is a small MCCB, what is the voltage level?

I have tons of video but can't post them here due to file limits, but if I have something that fits your needs I can send it to you.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> What sort of breaker are you asking about? I assume this is a small MCCB, what is the voltage level?
> 
> I have tons of video but can't post them here due to file limits, but if I have something that fits your needs I can send it to you.


I am looking for a video that possibly dramatizes the necessity to look to the side when turning small circuit breakers on or off. It would be for a small workforce of people staring at the panel and just scooping 4 or 5 breakers off or on with a sweep of the hand.


----------

